# Rustic hand forged hive tool



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Pretty heavy looking. Why did you make them w/ the hook, rather than like the scrappers we find on conventional hive tools? Are you a new blacksmith too?

A friend of mine has a hive tool made from a leaf spring which he has used for years and years.


----------



## Tazcan (Mar 25, 2012)

Neat tool i would buy one if i did not already have 2
i would have to paint it bright color so my Hubby won't lose it for me, he's bad about setting tools where they do not belong instead of putting them up so i have resorted to painting every tool around our place a bright red with neon pink strips so i can find them (usually on the ground).


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Tazcan said:


> I would have to paint it bright color so my Hubby won't lose it for me, <snip> (usually on the ground).


LOL I've given up on blaming my wife for losing my tools... but at least if I find 'em on the ground near my hives (like my bee brush, 2 screwdrivers, and 1 hive tool were the other day) I know for sure who was at fault....me! :lpf:
I like the fluorescent colors idea & might have to steal it from you, though I think I'll stick with safety orange/yellow 


willyC:
I think your tools look pretty good, sometimes a little more heft to a tool can be a good thing, especially when being used by a former construction worker with big hands. 
I do think, however, that the hooks look a little beefy for fitting between my top bars &/or frames; maybe those could be thinned down just a bit, so they were maybe 1/2 as tall as they are wide? Other than that, I'd be sure the scraper end was @ or under 1.25" wide, so I could lift individual frames with it, and I'd consider ordering one from you, they look kinda cool


----------



## brushmouth (Jan 17, 2010)

willyC said:


> Knowing the hobby crowd (me included) are looking for unique tools and equipment and often willing to pay a premium for said equipment, I thought custom hive tools may hold some appeal. I have been using this type of tool for a month and think it works fine. I have 2, soon three, in the hands of of other beek's but they are about as experienced as I am so I will get a few more out for feedback. I know just looking at a picture is not as good as in the hand but looking at this:
> 
> < http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7215339042/in/photostream/ >
> 
> Anyone want to rain on my parade


Look's kinda heavy for a hive tool and would be tough on the boxes.
If your going into production, I would not quit my day job first.
Enough rain on your parade...LOL 

How's every thing in Lander? Been half a lifetime since I was out there to visit.
South Pass City still there? 
It was undisturbed right down to the leak in the roof with a can to catch the drip.
Likely don't rain enough to matter?
Good Luck

BM


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback! Over all it sounds like the working ends need to be lower profile and the width of the scraper @or under 1.25".
I like "heft" of any tool so that wont change.
"J" hook, I contemplated buying a J hook hive tool, but, as I am so want to do, I just made 4, experimenting with configurations and handing them out for review.
I'm not looking to go into production (avoided it all my life), but it is nice to have little projects to work on between large ones. I have been metal working for decades but only about 6 years with the artist blacksmith/forging gig. I have a small following and sell out of an art gallery. On a good piece and the right buyer I pay myself $65 - $100 an hour, this keeps nudging up.


Things are good here on the flanks of the Wind Rivers, lander is a fun town and South Pass city Is remade and restored, open for tourist.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice work and I too like the extra heft.I just finished checking my hives and think I will be adding one more tool to the bucket;a nine pound sledge hammer to force the hive tool between the boxes.I don't know where my bees are getting the epoxy they are using this year.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

HomeDepot


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

I like em.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

In my experience, the gold standard for hive tools is: http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Frame-Lifter-Hive-Tool/productinfo/762/

The lifter hook is the feature that is really nice. I also like the thinness of the tool as this helps to minimize damage to boxes and frames as they get pried apart. However, I like to custom nature of your design, so perhaps you can integrate some the lifter tool features into your design.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I have the same tool as above, it was my first tool, and the indent on the back of the hook is extremely useful for locking onto the frame behind it and lifting the frame in front of it. That's the only style of tool I'll ever use or buy other than dedicated scrapers or such. I like the tool at the beginning of the thread but honestly would never use it.


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

Here is my version of the hand forged hive tool: 










After using it a bit, I find that I would make my next one a little bigger, probably length wise. And I'd likely have the blade portion have solid 90's, a gentle curve looks nice but doesn't help much. I found the hook on mine to work OK, but still needs a little finesse to work as well as that brushy mountain one. The Brushy one linked above is what I typically use.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

In my experience, the gold standard for hive tools is: http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com...oductinfo/762/
I agree! It is a fantasic design and often the only tool I use.( known here as the " Australian hive tool")
At the beginning of my beekeeping time we used old files with the pointy end bent - it worked well.
I like old, hand made tools - thanks for showing us.


----------



## willyC (May 6, 2010)

Nice! and I agree with all your changes. Nice thing is that a moment at the forge or belt sander or with a hand file will make a new improved tool.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Pretty heavy looking. Why did you make them w/ the hook, rather than like the scrappers we find on....


My home made tool has a hook I made from a screwdriver, and it makes using a conventional hive tool seem like driving a nail with a rock.


----------

